# Hub spacing for 110mm?



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys I am working on my cruiser project and want to upgrade from a single speed to internal geared rear hub. Is there any options in 110mm or maybe I could stretch my frame out to 114mm. Brake wise I would need drum or coaster.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sturmey-Archer hubs have a few that will do the job.


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks,I'll take a look. I had some Archer hubs on my old Chicago built Schwinn bikes but they were limited to two or three speed.


----------

